# Bluetooth/iPod integration for Phaetons?



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

whilst browsing for a Bentley Bluetooth solution I came across this. 

http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/dice...pod-iphone-usb-bluetooth-adaptor-p-36891.html 

It looks VERY promising, but I have only had a cursory look at the specs and hook-up procedures. 

Stu


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> whilst browsing for a Bentley Bluetooth solution I came across this.
> 
> ...


 Stu, 

That looks very promising indeed, it seems to connect in exactly the same way as the Solisto until that I have but with greatly expanded functionality. 

Doubtless you'll be checking this out and I'm sure you'll keep us posted. 

Cheers, 
S


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

FYI, I had recently been researching this same subject... as I plan to integrate BT and an iPod into my "new" 2004 W12. I read through all the old posts, and also telephoned Christian at Enfig (very experienced integration shop in New Jersey, US)... he has contributed to the threads on this subject over the years. He could not recommend the Dice unit for this application, due to some less than positive experiences that he and his customers have had. Instead, he recommended a customized version of the Dension Gateway Lite BT that they offer with a connector/cable that will connect behind the Phaeton head unit (Dension model number GBL3AU2). For iPod integration, you need to add the iPod connection cable as an accessory (IPO5DC9)... this does not come with the GBL3AU2. 

While I have been unable to find a Dension compatibility cross-reference list that shows this GBL3AU2 listed as compatible with a Phaeton, Christian assured me that this would work... and that he had personally installed this unit into Phaetons at his shop. 

I already ordered and received both the GBL3AU2 and the IPO5DC9 from Enfig, and plan to install the GBL3AU2 behind the head unit and use the IPO5DC9 to run connectivity to my iPod, which I plan to keep in the storage box between the front seats. 

Here are some reference links, and note the installation video (in a Audi A4) at the bottom of the Enfig site... gives a good idea of how the unit is install and how it functions: 

http://www.dension.com/product/gateway-lite-bt-gbl3xxx 

http://enfigcarstereo.com/DENSION_GBL3AU2.html 

All the best, 

Peter


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you Pete and Stu for posting your research. 

It would be nice if you continue posting as the research, purchasing, installation and end result come along. 

I still seek the holy grail of not losing the CD changer when I enable iPod integration.


----------



## jubou23 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ne4-with-Parrot-MKi-9200-system-in-07-Phaeton


----------



## j3w (Feb 7, 2012)

pdejong0 said:


> FYI, I had recently been researching this same subject... as I plan to integrate BT and an iPod into my "new" 2004 W12. I read through all the old posts, and also telephoned Christian at Enfig (very experienced integration shop in New Jersey, US)... he has contributed to the threads on this subject over the years. He could not recommend the Dice unit for this application, due to some less than positive experiences that he and his customers have had. Instead, he recommended a customized version of the Dension Gateway Lite BT that they offer with a connector/cable that will connect behind the Phaeton head unit (Dension model number GBL3AU2). For iPod integration, you need to add the iPod connection cable as an accessory (IPO5DC9)... this does not come with the GBL3AU2.
> 
> While I have been unable to find a Dension compatibility cross-reference list that shows this GBL3AU2 listed as compatible with a Phaeton, Christian assured me that this would work... and that he had personally installed this unit into Phaetons at his shop.
> 
> ...


 I'd love to hear a follow up when you get this thing installed. 

I spoke to Christian a few times and he blew me off, but if it works he can still have my money.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

j3w said:


> I'd love to hear a follow up when you get this thing installed.
> 
> I spoke to Christian a few times and he blew me off, but if it works he can still have my money.


I'm sorry if you feel I have blown you off. The customer above ordered the unit and connected it behind the radio. (that's the only reason I can think that you think I blew you off) I still do not have a custom adapter to connect in the glove box. I don't know who you are but I speak to a bunch of phaeton owners. Please call me up with any concerns.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If anyone is local to me and wants to bring in their car for an install please call me. 201-490-5015


----------



## j3w (Feb 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sorry if you feel I have blown you off. The customer above ordered the unit and connected it behind the radio. (that's the only reason I can think that you think I blew you off) I still do not have a custom adapter to connect in the glove box. I don't know who you are but I speak to a bunch of phaeton owners. Please call me up with any concerns.


I'm not worried about it, communicating about these things can be a hassle, I understand that.

Let me bottom line it for you:

1. I have money.
2. I want iPod in my Phaeton.
3. Can you make this happen? If so please see no. 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

j3w said:


> I'm not worried about it, communicating about these things can be a hassle, I understand that.
> 
> Let me bottom line it for you:
> 
> ...


lol.. Just traded E-mails with you..


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

Regrets for my delayed follow-up on my earlier post... the installation of a customized version of the Dension Gateway Lite BT that Enfig offers with a connector/cable that will connect behind the Phaeton head unit (Dension model number GBL3AU2), along with the iPod connection cable as an accessory (IPO5DC9).

Using one of Michael's previous DIY's on how to remove the trim and head unit, I installed the GBL3AU2 behind the head unit and used the IPO5DC9 cable assembly for connectivity to my iPod in the storage box between the front seats. I ran the cable below the shifter panel, which I accessed by loosening the side panel (that runs along a U.S. driver's right leg) and tucking the cable behind it. I drilled a hole in the bottom of the storage box between the two front seats, front / left corner, and routed the iPod cable through this hole. Note that I made the hole just slightly larger in diameter than the DIN (circular) connector that plugs into the Dension unit, behind the head unit.... as I did not want to cut and reassemble the cable. Even though the hole is rather large, it is effectively invisible (it’s dark in there)... I may add a rubber grommet later, but I haven't found a reason to do this thus far.

The iPod now plays music through the CD selector channel, sounds beautiful, and is effectively invisible (unless I have the iPod out of the storage box for changing the music selection). However, there is limited useful information or iPod control interaction available from the head unit other than the volume control, play, stop, pause, and track-up / track-down (works via the steering wheel control, as well, of course). Pushing the volume control below the head unit pauses or plays the iPod nicely. There is no ability that I can identify to change playlists via the head unit, unlike the Audi A4 example shown on the Enfig video... the Phaeton's head unit does not apparently allow the same level of interface. This is not a big deal to me… it would have been “nice to have”, but I am frankly very happy to have the clean and direct mp3/iPod interface in place of the CD player. I can easily change playlists / artists / albums / etc. via the iPod itself.

Here is what my 2004 W12 Phaeton's audio CD screen display looks like with the Dension Gateway Lite BT installed, FYI (I normally keep it switched to MAP instead!)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yjwj8b0l6tj17u7/CD audio screen w Dension Gateway Lite BT.jpg










All the best,

Peter


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Peter, thank you for posting your results.

Are you familiar with streaming apps such as Spotify or Pandora?

When the iPhone has such alternative music sources running, many hardware devices able to trigger a forward/previous command to the iPod function will instead send it to the Spotify or Pandora. This can be very useful when using such software.

Have you tried your iPhone/Phaeton with such alternative music sources? Did it work?


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

Itzmann said:


> Peter, thank you for posting your results.
> 
> Are you familiar with streaming apps such as Spotify or Pandora?
> 
> ...


Hi. Actually, I do not use an iPhone... I'm an Android (Samsung Galaxy Note) man, myself. I integrated an iPod (Classic) in the Phaeton, via the newly installed Dension Gateway Lite BT and the cable between the head unit / Dension Gateway and the storage box between the two front seats. The Dension device charges and maintains the charge of the iPod as it plays it. This Dension device also provides Bluetooth connectivity (hence the "BT" in the model name), and I successfully paired it with my Android. Great hands-free BT telephone integration through the Phaeton's stereo system and the additional microphone supplied with the Dension unit (I mounted the microphone just above the steering wheel, which hidden wiring behind the dash). People who I've communicated with via phone in the car say that I sound "clear as a bell" coming through the BT interface. My phone should be able to stream (Pandora, MP3 files on my phone, etc.) via BT to the Dension / Phaeton in the same manner... it's designed to do this, but I haven't tried it yet. Frankly speaking, I'm happier using my iPod with a direct and battery charging connection vs. draining my phone battery with continuous BT transmissions for streaming music.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

Itzmann said:


> Peter, thank you for posting your results.
> 
> Are you familiar with streaming apps such as Spotify or Pandora?
> 
> ...


Yes it does transfer the song up and down via Direct connect and Bluetooth...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Glove BOX connection conversion cable now in stock.

Enfig AUD2-TO-VWT $29.99
http://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_AUD2_TO_VWT.html


----------



## j3w (Feb 7, 2012)

pdejong0 said:


> Regrets for my delayed follow-up on my earlier post... the installation of a customized version of the Dension Gateway Lite BT that Enfig offers with a connector/cable that will connect behind the Phaeton head unit (Dension model number GBL3AU2), along with the iPod connection cable as an accessory (IPO5DC9).
> 
> Using one of Michael's previous DIY's on how to remove the trim and head unit, I installed the GBL3AU2 behind the head unit and used the IPO5DC9 cable assembly for connectivity to my iPod in the storage box between the front seats. I ran the cable below the shifter panel, which I accessed by loosening the side panel (that runs along a U.S. driver's right leg) and tucking the cable behind it. I drilled a hole in the bottom of the storage box between the two front seats, front / left corner, and routed the iPod cable through this hole. Note that I made the hole just slightly larger in diameter than the DIN (circular) connector that plugs into the Dension unit, behind the head unit.... as I did not want to cut and reassemble the cable. Even though the hole is rather large, it is effectively invisible (it’s dark in there)... I may add a rubber grommet later, but I haven't found a reason to do this thus far.
> 
> ...


Same results here and a similar thanks to Christian. My install took a total of 3-4 hours:

1. Hour 1: Pull head unit and install Denison.

2. Hours 2-3: Figure out how to put iPod cable through Nokia antenna hole.

3. Hour 4: Replace gear selector lever.

Steps 2 and 3 were the most frustrating, but the forum was a great help. Thanks, guys.


----------



## pantera1683 (Sep 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Glove BOX connection conversion cable now in stock.
> 
> Enfig AUD2-TO-VWT $29.99
> http://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_AUD2_TO_VWT.html


There were no instructions with the adapter. Do you connect the loose black wire to the black ground wire on the Dennison harness? Also using this adapter, where do I hook up the mute wire from the Dennison harness?


----------



## prj (Sep 2, 2015)

pantera1683 said:


> There were no instructions with the adapter. Do you connect the loose black wire to the black ground wire on the Dennison harness? Also using this adapter, where do I hook up the mute wire from the Dennison harness?


The black wire is supposed to be grounded.
IMO that adapter is not the best that is possible to do.

What I did was take the mini iso to dension adapter, cut it in half (i used only the Dension BT Lite connector from it), then bought a connector from VW (part number 6Q0972736) and 5 cable repair sets (000979132E).
After that all that remains is connecting and soldering the wires together.

The pinouts of the connectors are as follows:

*Dension* 
*Nr.	Color Function*
1	*yellow, black* GND
2	*green* +12V
3	*NC* 
4	*yellow* Resistored to 1 (NC)
5	*purple* Data out
6	*blue* Data clock
7	*red* Control signal
8	*brown* MUTE
9	*yellow* Data in
10	*gray* CD audio, left
11	*black* Signal GND
12	*red/blue* CD audio, right[/b]

*Phaeton*
*Nr. Function*
1 Data in
2 Data clock
3 Terminal 31 (GND)
4 Data out
5 NC
6 Terminal 30 (+12V)
7 CD audio, right
8 Activation circuit
9 CD audio, ground
10 CD audio, left
11 NC
12 Terminal 58d, illumination

And the pins you need to put together are (note Data in of one must go to Data out of other and vice versa):
*Dension Phaeton*
1	5
2	6
3	1
4	9
5	NC
6	2
7	12
8	7
9	11
10	10
11	NC
12	NC

The only unused wire will be the "Mute" wire, but it is not needed.
The result will be a plug and play adapter that will allow you to plug the Dension Gateway directly into your CD changer port without messy wires.
I also made sure that the Gateway gets turned on when the Infotainment turns on and turned off when the Infotainment turns off (no battery drain).


----------



## prj (Sep 2, 2015)

One issue I am having though, is that every time the car is turned off so that the Dension unit is turned off, it does not recognize the USB key.
I have to remove and re-fit the USB key each time for it to start playing again. Talking to Dension support about it atm...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2016)

prj said:


> One issue I am having though, is that every time the car is turned off so that the Dension unit is turned off, it does not recognize the USB key.
> I have to remove and re-fit the USB key each time for it to start playing again. Talking to Dension support about it atm...


Did you ever get this resolved?

(New (old) Phaeton owner also looking at the Dension unit...)


----------



## shamash (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Gnome,

I've recently bought and installed Dension Gateway Lite BT and can confirm, the issue is still there.
When I leave my car and close it, and return after a few minutes gateway won't recognize usb pendrive and I've to pair my phone from the start.
From this symptoms, it's not a stretch to say that Phaeton instead of getting its cd-changer to sleep, just powers it off, after a while :banghead:.

It's another matter why dension won't recognise pendrive after reboot, this shuld be very easy firmware fix.
I wrote to Dension about this and await response, if nothing can be done by official channels I'm planning to buy a 12V small accu and attach it in parallel to pin 1 and 2 in dension connector, this should suffice to keep it alive.

Gonna write a followup after I get it resolved :laugh:.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It sounds as if you just have a faulty unit, mine works fine. The car does, indeed, leave the power on to that cd changer connection for a few minutes after turning on the ignition.


----------



## shamash (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, so invisiblewave I know that Phaeton leaves cd-changer on for few minutes after locked, when I go out for a little while from the car and get back everything works, pendrive is recognized and playback starts from the timestamp I left and closed the car.

The problem is when I lets say leave it for a night or leave from work to home (8h or so), the gateway does not recognize pendrive anymore, until I detach and reattach it.

If you don't have this problem than I really may have a broken unit.

P.S.
Could you detach your gateway unit from wire harness and attach it again (power reboot) with pendrive still attached in usb and tell me if it is recognized or not ?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

By "pendrive", do you mean a USB thumb drive? I can give it a try. I haven't used it with USB, I just put the music on my phone. Since I paired it, I haven't had any problems with it losing pairing. Do you have the phone paired with anything else in the car? The only trick I have to do is when I first pair it, I also have the phone paired to the Bluestar for phone only, so I have to go into the bluetooth settings for that and uncheck the Media connection, then go to the Dension bluetooth settings and uncheck the phone connection. If I don't do that, it re-connects only to the Bluestar.


----------



## shamash (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep, usb thumb drive, and music from phone works for me too, but I have to input 8888 every longer car closure


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, the world's most stupid pairing code..... sounds as if you've done it often enough that you no longer have to refer to the documentation for it though.


----------

